# Back from retriever camp



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Just had to tell you about our awesome weekend. I had the pleasure to attend a ladies' retriever training camp near Pensacola, held by Carol Cassity and friends, including many MH handlers and hunt test judges. Four days of training on magnificent grounds and outstanding instruction. Each day we did 2-4 setups, mainly marks but blinds and drills too. 
I was so pleased with my guys, some of the marks were INCREDIBLE and much more meaty than what we would normally throw. I felt good because my two were able to either figure them out on their own, or when help was needed, they understood and could conquer the concept. We had retrievers of all shapes and sizes -- mainly Chesapeakes, several goldens, two labs, two tollers and three Curly-coats! All GREAT working dogs and very talented handlers. 
We feel primed for the hunt test season. Still a lot to go home and work on, but very encouraging too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! 

Just noticed that you've added another dog to your siggy - congrats! Is he new or have you had him for a while?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like an incredible weekend!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Jealous! I got so much out of the day and a half I spent training with Carol this summer. Hoping she makes it up here this year!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Jealous! !!! Sounds like fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

add me to the incredibly jealous list!!!!!!! Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a great start to the New Year.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, not fair! I want something like that on the West Coast too. Guess that would make me jealous as well.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

SOOOOOOOO Jealous....especially since I only live 3 hours away and I would have went!!!! AWWW MAN!!!! LUCKY!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes the "third" dog is Blade, my show dog who I co-own with his breeder Denise Werner of Ohio. I had him last year for 3 months and have had him this year, well last year, since April 2010. I'll have him until he finishes his CH and JH.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a blast! I would love to do something like that... I was going to ask about the new pup as well, cutie!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Jealous! Sounds like fun...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am jealous... sure about the training but the fact you can do it OUTSIDE!!!! 

I am thinking about throwing bumpers for Gabby in the backyard, but I know I will freeze my heebie jeebies.... 

I want someone here to help me NOW....I don't want to wait until spring. Yes I am doing stuff.... just don't know if I am doing the right stuff....


----------

